
Elizabeth Warren proposes canceling majority of student debt - randomacct3847
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/mollyhensleyclancy/elizabeth-warren-wants-to-cancel-student-loan-debt-for
======
adolph
_The entire cost of the plan, Warren said, which would include free
undergraduate tuition at public colleges, is estimated to cost $1.25 trillion
over 10 years. That cost would be covered, the campaign claims, by Warren’s
proposed tax on the wealth of “ultra-millionaires” — people making more than
$50 million — and billionaires._

~~~
verdverm
The ultra tax will go so well that the government will never have to worry
about their spending ever again.

